#  Ernährung >   Bierbauch oder Wespentaille? >

## StarBuG

Aus Stern Online: 
Bierbauch oder Wespentaille? 
Warum werden manche Menschen schnell dick und manche gar nicht? Das neue Forschungsfeld der Nutrigenomik befasst sich mit dem Wechselspiel von Erbgut und Ernährung - und manche Firmen machen damit schon Kasse. 
Über Geschmack lässt sich streiten. Aber nicht nur der Gaumen empfindet individuell unterschiedlich, sondern auch die Wirkung von Nahrung im Körper variiert von Mensch zu Mensch: Bei einigen entpuppt sich beispielsweise ein Gläschen Rotwein am Tag als wahre Medizin. Die Inhaltstoffe des Rebensaftes senken die Menge des schlechten Cholesterins im Blut. So schützen sie vor Herzkrankheiten und Kreislaufbeschwerden. Doch andere Weintrinker profitieren kaum von dem Gesundmacher. Im schlimmsten Fall kann der Alkohol sogar das Risiko für Brust- und Eierstockkrebs erhöhen. 
Die Gene haben die Finger im Spiel
Verdauung ist nicht gleich Verdauung: Nahrung wird von jedem Menschen um Nuancen anders verarbeitet. Die Nutrigenomik widmet sich dem Wechselspiel zwischen Erbgut und Ernährung. "Wir stehen noch ganz am Anfang, diese molekularen Vorgänge vollständig zu verstehen", sagt Ilka Grötzinger vom Netzwerk BioProfil Nutrigenomik in Potsdam. Fest steht: "Die Gene haben ihre Finger im Spiel."  [Weiter lesen...]

----------


## Miba

Bei mir haben sich die Gene geändert. Früher hatte ich Wespentaille. War aber nicht so cool, weil mir nie Kleidung gepasst hat.

----------


## Larunia

Ich finde beides irgendwie unästhetisch. Warum müssen es immer Extreme sein? Am besten sieht meiner Meinung nach immer noch das "normale" Maß aus. Ich habe auch nur einen Durchschnitts-BMI, aber zumindest bin ich weder unter- noch übergewichtig und auch sonst nicht ungewöhnlich gebaut.

----------


## LadyOpal

> Ich finde beides irgendwie unästhetisch. Warum müssen es immer Extreme sein? Am besten sieht meiner Meinung nach immer noch das "normale" Maß aus. Ich habe auch nur einen Durchschnitts-BMI, aber zumindest bin ich weder unter- noch übergewichtig und auch sonst nicht ungewöhnlich gebaut.

 Einfach mal ein wenig an der Natur orientieren. Die Menschen ganz früher waren schlank und hatten Muskeln, weil sie sich nicht so Sch**** ernährt haben, wie wir heutzutage und noch viel körperliche Arbeit verrichtet haben. Selbst das, was heute einige als "normal" bezeichnen, entspricht nicht dem, was optimal ist. 
Gesunde Menschen sehen sportlich und fit aus/haben schöne Muskeln und keine auffallenden Speckrollen und falsche Körperhaltung. Das kommt der Natur am nächsten und ist auch unter anderem der Grund, wieso wir uns automatisch zu sportlich aussehenden Männern hingezogen fühlen oder die Männer sich zu schlanken Frauen mit einem z.b. schönen Po (Trainierte Muskulatur).
Dass man als jemand der Fit ist, als "Extrem" bezeichnet wird, zeigt wie undiszipliniert und realitätsfern die Leute schon sind.

----------


## Fragehagen

Mich nervt dieser Querverweis auf die Steinzeit immer wieder. Schönheitsideale ändern sich wie die Herbstmode und man sollte sich so ernähren dass man sich selbst wohl fühlt

----------


## Harrypotter1

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Fragehagen,
wieso stempelt man Menschen immer gleich so schnell ab?
wichtig ist doch, dass man sich selbst in seiner eigenen Haut wohlfühlt.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist sollte man natürlich etwas ändern, aber nicht weil die Außenwelt es einem vorschreibt.
Jeder Mensch empfindet andere Dinge als "schön".

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo..., 
das Ding hat halt zwei kanten. Einmal ist der Markt in Sachen Abnehmen und Idealfigur ein Milliardenmarkt. Auf der anderen Seite ist es schwierig ein zukaufen den dann muss man sich mit dem Thema Zucker u.U.auch Salz beschäftigen. 
Bei Frauen kommt noch dazu das es die netten Zeitungen gibt wo Frauen abgebildet sind die kaum mehr als 50 Kg wiegen. Wo die Bilder geschönt worden sind (was in Frankreich inzwischen verboten ist). Der Markt an Fertiggerichten hat deutliche Zuwachsraten.  
Also ich bin aus dem Alter raus wo ich super schlank war und ich absolut nicht auf Kalorien achten musste.
Ich habe mir neue kleinere Teller gekauft und esse deutlich kleiner Portionen.
Allerdings bin ich der Einzige der Zeit hat die Zutatenlisten zu lesen egal ob bei Lebensmitteln wo u.U. schon einmal mehrere verschiedene Zuckertypen drin sind. von Dextrose  Fruktose über  Maltodextrine  bis hin zu Zuckercoleur.  
Da hört manöfters jg. Mann hat in kurzer Zeit ca. 30 Kg abgenommen und ist jetzt superschlank usw. wie lange dies dauert bis der Jojoeffekt zuschlägt? Mir hilft nur ein alter Hometrainer mit dem ich langsam abnehme! 
Gruss Stefan

----------

